# Need ID



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Does this plant looks like Dwarf Hairgrass(Eleocharis acicularis) to you or it is something different.
I found it in the local wet land at the park.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it probably is an _Eleocharis_ species, but I think it's a bit too substantial to be that species. It's impossible (usually) to say which one without a fertile specimen in hand.


----------

